# The kittens accident.



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I worked for a woman down the street from my parents, when I was 15-17 years old. She had a "adoption foundation" that she ran out of her home, with the help of the vets office that she worked for. At the highest point, she had 23 cats and kittens, and 5 dogs. It was at this point, in the summertime, that the accident happened. I don't like to tell this story, it makes people too sad...but i have to get it out somewhere.

My job was to go in every day and check to make sure the other girls had fed, watered and cleaned up the animals rooms, and do it if it had not been done properly. (The woman who's house it was worked a lot, and hired us to help her). The dogs were in one room, unfinished, and the cats were in a finished room. The rooms shared a section of wall. The dogs had been scratching and chewing at the wall to get into the cats. The week before, we had had a litter of kittens. Beautiful kittens, a calico, 2 orange, a blue/grey and a black I believe. When the hole in the wall started, we patched it up with a temporary fix, to hold the dogs out until it could be fixed it permanently.

One day, I walked into the room, and found the dogs had managed to get in. The kittens had been killed. I think the dogs thought they were toys. Some had only been picked up, but the dogs so big, and the kittens so small, they had been killed by the big teeth. Some had actually been eaten. It was by far the most horrible thing I have ever seen. I called the woman in hysterics...she rushed home immediatly. We cried and cried as we cleaned up the room. The hardest thing was when I picked up the calico (I had named her Noella) who was my favourite...she was still warm. That was hard. If only I had been a few minutes earlier that day...I might have stopped this tragedy from occuring! We buried the kittens in a corner of the garden. I know they didn't get much of a chance in life, but they are happy now. I think of them sometimes...wishing I had better memories.

If anyone is thinking that this is cruelty in some form, which i'm hoping no one does, it was a horrible accident...

The spca came to check out the house, and praised at the conditions that the animals were kept in. They actually thanked the woman for keeping these animals out of shelters, and finding them good homes, and being so good to them in the meantime.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a horrible tragedy, and a burden to bear alone. I'm so sorry you had to see such a thing. You didn't have the authority to call a contractor, which is probably the only way to guarantee such a thing could not happen. You must not feel guilty about this. It was best to get this out of your system. My sympathies to you. I'm sure your heart was broken.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks so much Jeanie! I really wish I had been able to do something more to prevent it from happening... But you're right, I try not to feel guilty. I'm glad to have had this outlet to tell the story to, so I can get it out of my system at last.


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

*Im so sorry that happened! And jeanie is right you shouldnt feel guilty for what happened! Such a sad story!*


----------

